# Wondering if anyone knows name of this plant ......



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

I found this nice viv and am wondering if anyone can tell me the name of plant located in the mid section of this viv - the one w/ long narrow leaves pointing upward
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

It looks like some sort of microgramma fern but I'm probably way off. :lol:


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for reply
I just googled "microgramma" and came across this site shows a lot of nice looking ferns.
Seems one called "microgramma lycopodioides" looks close but not sure


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

Sort of looks like this one too
http://www.cloudjungle.com/eshop/produc ... ProdID=282

The fern room at my local conservatory has quite a few different microgrammas. Real nice looking.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi
Thanks for the link
Yeah, they look very close to the one on the picture and the fronds being only 3-4 inch sounds very good since my viv is not as large as the above viv.
I think I found one I wanna get. 
But the one in the large viv doesn't seem to have rhizome like nitida and growing much densely ....


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Just curious .....
They are not Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus), are they ?
Can Java Fern survive/thrive above ground or strictly for underwater ?

Edit
Don't know if the plant in the pic is Java Fern or not yet, but found out Java Fern does fine above groud level from other thread.

Thanks


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Do you have a link to the site where you found the picture?
Thanks


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, it's true that java fern can do fine emersed if it has high enough humidity; however, the plant in the picture definitely isn't java. While it can get leaves as big as those shown in the photograph, it never really develops stalks. The plant could, however, be a type of sword plant. They can grow emersed and tend to look like that. Just a thought.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

To be honest, this fern looks like a Pyrrosia of some sort. Microgramma is a possibility, but the ones I grow don't grow that way. This is not to say that a Microgramma species couldn't. I'll work on it some more b/c thats a sweet looking fern.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Agrippa said:


> The plant could, however, be a type of sword plant. They can grow emersed and tend to look like that. Just a thought.


I found one called Amazon Sword Plant and yeah it looks like it. The site says leaves grow to 20" or so ... well it def won't fit to my viv.

I also found someone selling small java fern looks same but becomes only about 4 to 5" in leaf length, so I'm thinking give a try for that one

Steven
Here you go Scroll down to HansV's post


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Cool- I thought that was HansV's vivarium. You should send him a PM, as he probably knows what it is. There are a lot of cool ferns in that tank, thats for sure.


----------

